# New show wethers for FFA



## thatgoatshower (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey guys!

I'm completely new to the goat spot, so hang in there with me  

This is my 3rd year showing boer wethers in FFA; however, I have never used any extra supplements or drenchers, but would love to try some this year! I've only used the Drench gun for water & worming. Do you guys recommend any good supplements & why? I prefer something completely natural that helps build muscle and boosts immune system & hunger. 

My two new wethers for this year's show season are doing great so far, I also have a brand new doeling for breeding stock. All three of them are out of Ruger Reloaded  whom I find to be an amazing buck. I'm hoping for the best out of these guys! 

My wether is making a lot of progress in the few days I've had him. Any tips or tricks y'all wanna share? I think we all could share some helpful information on here!  have a good day!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello. I would recommend a product called Rooster Booster vit B & K. Drench 5cc per feeding to boost appetite. No withdrawls, all natural product. It is actually a chicken product, but works well on Sheep and goats!  Supplements to build muscle and promote growth...Fitter 35 protein supplement.

Good luck with your projects. Love to see a few pics of them.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I agree with high octane fitter 35 and power fuel. If you go to the purina website you can get feeding and supplement tips under the Q and A section. Best of luck


----------



## thatgoatshower (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! I will definitely try them! I'm pretty happy with their current size and growth, I just want that extra push to make sure they grow to their full potential. The only issue now that I can see (not a worry- 1st show is months away) is that their flanks like to stay sunken in, as if they don't drink enough, but I know they do. I'll attach a few pics & maybe progress pics later on as well. Of course, the little one with horns is our new breeding doe  she's just in with the wethers in order to get used to people and because she's not mature enough to breed (far from). They're just in a small pen for now; y'all know how hard it is to catch scardy-cat-goats in a big pasture!

Has anyone tried Grand Goat by Oxy-gen? I'm thinking about ordering some in...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've heard great things about grand goat! Fitter 35 too! Be sure that if you di supplement excercise them too otherwise they will get fat and that's just as bad as not supplementing at all. Always wait to see what your goats need too... some need higher fat, some higher protien and other freaks of nature don't need anything but runs a few times a week and a good feed.

For immune you can give boviserum before shows... I never have much of an issue with sicknesses but every now and then they do have some colds or stress issues... gatorade or any electrolyte product along with probios works miracles for those issues. Also for scours from stress use scour halt, gatorade and probios. Mine are always better the next day


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think your boys could benefit from a finishing/growing supplement. Basically high protien, moderate fat and some excercise. I might even add oil for added fatty acids that help with muscle development.


----------

